# High TNF Alpha but low NKs



## Linkstower (Jun 15, 2010)

Can anyone help me?  I am seeing Dr Gorgy and after ICSI in November, I am 9 weeks pregnant.  I got bloods back today showing very high TNF alpha - 46.9.  Before we started ICSI it was 36 and 2 rounds of humera (4 injections) only lowered it to 33, so it was high b4 we started too. Since stims began I have also had 4 intralipids.  My NKs are as follow:
50:1    8.4
25:1    3.4
CD3    82.7
CD19  15.1
CD56  2.3
CD19,CD5  4.6
Do people know what the likely treatment might be for me?  Is it IVIG?  If so, how often do you need this, as I know it is really expensive?  Or do you think that since my NKs are not too high, that more intralipid may be OK?
Any ideas would be very welcome as we are very worried.
Thanks.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Linkstower,

Congrats on your pregnancy   

I would advise you to call and speak to Dr Gory about your results tomorrow and ask what the next stage of your treatment plan is. The immune prescribing regimes used by Dr Gory and others are specifically based on their own clincial judgement and experience and are not the same treamtents practised by all IVF clinics. It is best that you speak with him directly.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

